# Report on the 4th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: There is some really good info in here for those who haven't seen it. http://www.iffgd.org/symposium2001.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Lots of great info...thanks for sharing


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for posting this Eric. I skimmed it & will return to read it in total. Looks good tho. I've been eagerly awaiting this







Thanks again. BQ


----------

